# Which Type is Most Likely to Experiment With Drugs?



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Something I've come to realize while talking with people is that a lot of NPs and INFJs have experimented with drugs in the past (or still do). My guess is that ENTPs are the most likely. As extraverts they are more likely to go out and party or whatever than introverts, and as Ts it's less likely they will have strong values against drug use. Anyway, I thought it would be interesting to hear other people's thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Katealaina (Dec 19, 2013)

I feel like an ESFP would.

Extrovert, as you stated would be more likely in my mind. I think the S or iN could go either way for different reasons, but an FP would be more likely to experiment in my mind.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

I think on some survey intps scored most likely to use drugs.
As for me I'm too scared to even try coffee...


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Katealaina said:


> I feel like an ESFP would.
> 
> Extrovert, as you stated would be more likely in my mind. I think the S or iN could go either way for different reasons, but an FP would be more likely to experiment in my mind.


Think about it though, an FP means Fi dom or Fi Aux. I've met PLENTY of Fi people that have strong feelings against drug use, either for religious reasons or personal reasons. Only 1 of the 5 ESFPs I know has ever actually tried any. Ne seems to be more about experiencing new things, and Se more about living in the moment, so I give the edge to NTPs over STPs.


Edit: Also SPs are going to have inferior or tertiary Ni, which will probably promote feelings of paranoia when it comes to the idea of drug use.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

I have to go with P types in general.


----------



## Katealaina (Dec 19, 2013)

AdroElectro said:


> Think about it though, an FP means Fi dom or Fi Aux. I've met PLENTY of Fi people that have strong feelings against drug use, either for religious reasons or personal reasons. Only 1 of the 5 ESFPs I know has ever actually tried any. Ne seems to be more about experiencing new things, and Se more about living in the moment, so I give the edge to NTPs over STPs.
> 
> 
> Edit: Also SPs are going to have inferior or tertiary Ni, which will probably promote feelings of paranoia when it comes to the idea of drug use.


That is true,
however, an SP senses the world around them with more relaxed tendencies which with drug use, could lead to an almost euphoric state for oneself. 

I do agree with you on the T vs F.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ESFP for "common" drugs like alcohol and marijuana, but ENTP for the harder recreational drugs.


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

bruh said:


> I think on some survey intps scored most likely to use drugs.
> As for me I'm too scared to even try coffee...


We'll have to recheck that for external factors at some point. I myself can't bare the thought of not being in control of my own mind, and when it comes to ingesting strange substances, I'm too distrusting and cautious. 

I barely trust trained professionals to give me injections and avoid fast food restaurants simply because of the rumor that employees spit on the food, so I'm not likely to go ingesting anything I perceive as dangerous unless I find myself in a particularly troubled state.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

LostScrew said:


> We'll have to recheck that for external factors at some point. I myself can't bare the thought of not being in control of my own mind, and when it comes to ingesting strange substances, I'm too distrusting and cautious.
> 
> I barely trust trained professionals to give me injections and avoid fast food restaurants simply because of the rumor that employees spit on the food, so I'm not likely to go ingesting anything I perceive as dangerous unless I find myself in a particularly troubled state.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.


Same here. I'm scared of dying from caffiene. I was addicted to coffee some years ago and one day I accidentally overdosed and ended in er. Now I never ingest anything that includes caffiene. It makes me paranoid. I also stopped eating fast food because I'm scared I'll get addicted and die from burgers by blocking my arteries with shit. Fast food is shit.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@AdroElectro

Sorry Shep, a lot of types like different drugs for many different reasons. Despite this, I personally don't like stimulants as much as I like hallucinogens. I get more creative ideas from stoning out and writing it all down.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @AdroElectro
> 
> Sorry Shep, a lot of types like different drugs for many different reasons. Despite this, I personally don't like stimulants as much as I like hallucinogens. I get more creative ideas from stoning out and writing it all down.


A lot of types like different drugs for different reasons sure. That doesn't change the fact that some are much more likely to do them than others.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

From what I have noticed.... It goes like this in reflection

INxJs : Weed (to chill the fuck out) When they are ones open to that of course. I can think of 3 Ni doms that are or were stoners. 

ISxJs: Most likely also to either need weed or alcohol to chill the fuck out like above. Must be an Si dom thing too. When I think of those I know.

SFPs: I am not trying to sound like an asshole but I think they are the type I have known as most prone to possibly being susceptible to what ever you will put in front of them (if they are into substances) and consequently have addiction problems often (of course not all of them) but they seem most likely to be a poster child for a meth addict or potential one. If they cant find meth then who knows my sister would probably let drain cleaner dry and try snorting that all scraped up if it came to it or drink cough syrup if there were no booze. Of course not all SFPs are into drugs saying when they get into drugs they are highly self destructive from anything I have seen by them (which is alot). 

ESTPs, ENTPs, ESTJs & ENTJs most likely to probably be functioning alcoholics and or love cocaine. So the closeted composed kind of person. Or recreation binger. 

NFPs kinda like SFPs in being self destructive when they have an addiction but they are not as likely to sniff drain cleaner, lol, they will at least buy heroine or alcohol to kill themselves when they are addicts. 

ESFJs honest to god all the ESFJs I know are alcoholics or shopping addicts or both. 

Hmmm oh yeah my ENFJ friend is addicted to relationships and gambling. 

I think I covered all the addicts I know. 

I would guess SPs & NPs most likely to be smokers over other types.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I say perceiving Dom most likely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

As someone else mentioned before, ENTP's to try the most dangerous ones and ESFP's to abuse common ones. I'd say SP's and ENP's in general.
I'm surprised that no one mentioned it before, but few INFP's I know irl are the drug addicts who need serious help and try/abuse any kind of shit they find. Probably the result of fucked up Fi-Ne.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @AdroElectro
> 
> Sorry Shep, a lot of types like different drugs for many different reasons. Despite this, I personally don't like stimulants as much as I like hallucinogens. I get more creative ideas from stoning out and writing it all down.


I do feel like pointing out INTJ was spot on, he took drugs for exactly that reason listed. And I have an INFP friend who really, really, really wants to try DMT one day. I know another INFP who was addicted to speed when she was younger, but she may be a mistyped ENFP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AdroElectro said:


> I do feel like pointing out INTJ was spot on, he took drugs for exactly that reason listed. And I have an INFP friend who really, really, really wants to try DMT one day. I know another INFP who was addicted to speed when she was younger, but she may be a mistyped ENFP.


I am diagnosed with ADHD, so stimulants do appear to have a focusing affect on me, but I never tried coke. It scared me.


----------



## Trec93 (Jan 31, 2015)

In highschool I had an INTP friend with whom I experimented with some drugs, he was more motivated than me to try although I wasn't that much against it, strongly against drugs that required a needle though and never tried these.

My logic - "for science!", I basicly wanted to have some empricial experience. :crazy:
Just tried once or twice of each drug.

I haven't touched anything since I was 20 and not going to anymore ever in my life, I was afraid to touch cocaine the most because I was surprisingly enjoying it too much, even now I think that was an amazing experience and I don't regret any of it, but there are costs and benefits, costs we all know too well.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Voted ESFP.

I won't put anything in my body that would compromise my academic or work performance. However, there was a huge temptation to temporarily do adderrall in college when I was pre-med because the competition was intense. Fortunately, my grades were okay without it and I never had to resort to that. Don't drink alcohol, coffee, or soda.


----------



## chaostheory37 (Nov 16, 2015)

ExTx type 3 or 8 most likely to do stimulants for the sake of getting ahead.
Stoners usually tend to be xNFP type 9 or something. Chill personality.
People who take LSD and stuff for the intellectual experience, maybe INTPs?
SP will take drugs for the thrill.


----------



## vierkant (Jan 8, 2015)

i actually know a bunch for each type that experimented with drugs. these are the people I’ve personally met who do/have done drugs on a regular basis. i found some similarities in these people and their types, though their reasons can vary from doing it for the fun of it to doing it to forget life. 

and actually any individual can do it in the same huge amount as any another. it actually really depends on the course of life, the people you get involved with and how easy it is to buy in your country.


XSTJ: most of them are very responsible with drugs. they know they can afford to do it every once in a while (or maybe even for a period). they are the best in not letting it (seem to) effect their daily life. 

ISFJ: are very careful, don't like to do things like xtc/mdma too often. they sometimes lose a bit of control by underestimating drugs because going from not doing anything in a while to doing something will have a harder impact than doing it on a weekly basis. 

ESFJ: same as ISFJ, but some might even prefer cocaine because it makes them even more caring than they already are.* 

ESFP: i know actually a bunch of ESFPs that are or have been addicted to several drugs, mainly xtc/mdma, ketamine, ghb, cocaine, speed, alcohol or just partying in general. some don't mind tripping either. knew an ESFP who didn't mind clubbing in berlin on acid on his own. most ESFPs i know that overuse drugs do it because they just prefer it over the real world. i would like to add that i also know plenty of responsible and healthy ESFPs.

ISFP: Less losing it than ESFP, they tend to be slightly more occupied with their sense of self, rather than thrill seeking.

XSTP: also quite fond of it, but they are so much less likely to lose their shit like an XSFP. the one’s I know prefer speed over most drugs.**

INFP: they really do this with the purpose of opening their mind or experiencing something new (like ENFP/XNTP), still INFPs are most likely to get lost, every INFP i know is very gullible with the effects of drugs. 

ENFP: very open minded and they can even get a bit overboard with it. doing it mainly for experience and fun.

XNTP: the XNTPs i know are actually pretty average on their drug use (probably like XSTP). definitely not more extreme than most ESFPs, but they still tend to slip slightly more into bad (drug-related) coping mechanisms than XNFP. have to say that I actually don’t know that many XNTPs, so not sure if i'm on point. 

ENTJ: they can handle quite much, but they tend to overestimate themselves. Some prefer speed because it makes them active, but some might even prefer ketamine to be less Te and more with on one level with others. the thing they all have in common is that they all think they can handle more than others and like ESTJ they can seem like everything is just fine.

INTJ: same as ENTJ, but less involved with other people and doesn’t mind doing some cocaine for confidence.

ENFJ: these people are really involved with everyone in groups of friends and actually pretty good at being the neutral in between person that lets things go quite smoothly, because every little thing can be so damn hard on drugs. they still say yes to a lot, when people offer. think they are more addictive to the people than drugs in general actually..

INFJ: don’t know any other INFJ than myself, so can’t really speak for the other INFJs, but it has always been to approach problems in different ways and always to try to learn a lot, from other people and about myself. i am very careful and always like to know what I’m doing before I’m doing it. I’ve done a lot on a regular basis, but i don't get addicted easily.


-
*note: i've seen this a lot with cocaine users and it really has many different type of users, it can really emphasize whatever is opposite of your insecurities ex. wanting people to like you: nurturing. wanting to be taken serious: aggressive. wanting to be more secure: arrogant.

** speed actually lets you think you’re a lesser emotional upgrade of yourself that makes you reflect and rationalize pretty well.


----------

